

A New Use for StackOverflow - mark-r
http://me.veekun.com/blog/2013/01/15/a-new-use-for-stackoverflow/

======
yen223
I noticed something similar in reddit's various subreddits: /r/python/ usually
consists of folks showing off their latest projects, while /r/csharp/ had more
people asking questions about how to do such-and-such. /r/php/ is full of
people complaining, which I guess shows something...

